
Current vs. future cities – Click on a city and explore its future climate - howard941
https://crowtherlab.pageflow.io/cities-of-the-future-visualizing-climate-change-to-inspire-action#213121
======
JacKTrocinskI
Los Angeles is cooling and Europe is on fire in 2050, why is L.A. so cool?

~~~
BrendanD
Dunno for certain but possibly moderation by marine conditions i.e. coolish
currents.

